# How to prevent tree stump from rotting?



## Jeremy Hillary Boob PhD (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, that's right, I want to to know if there is any way to _prevent_ a tree stump from rotting out. I've got a giant douglas fir tree that sits about 3 feet outside my kitchen window, and someday it's going to have to go (once they get to a certain size, they have a tendency to fall over). However, the root system holds up a giant boulder, and that would require some massive (and expensive) retaining wall if the stump were to rot away. So.... is it possible to somehow preserve a stump and it's root system? Thanks.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

As long as part of it is in the dirt...No
You would need to excavate the dirt away from the trunk to tret the trunk
Which kind of defeats the purpose of leaving it there


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

> Yes, that's right, I want to to know if there is any way to _prevent_ a tree stump from rotting out.



Don't cut down the tree.


----------



## woodnthings (Jun 8, 2009)

*I think when the tree is cut down then What?*

He said "stump", usually stumps are associated with previously cut trees, apparently the tree is still standing. The tree will go someday, so for now I think you are asking for some sort of chemical solution you can pour or inject into the rootsystem to prevent it from rotting. Exposure to air and microbes cause the rot so there may be a preservative, Below Ground by DAP is a chemical that I am familiar with from years back. What ever chemical or biological solution may accelerate the tree's demise........who knows?
Seal Treat II is another possibly? Used motor oil has always prevented posts from rotting, but you didn't read that here and we didn't have this conversation. 
:yes: bill


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Read it again, tree is still standing
No stump yet - he's inquiring for the future
So, yup - you are mistaken :yes:


----------



## Jeremy Hillary Boob PhD (Nov 11, 2008)

Kap said:


> Don't cut down the tree.


The tree is still there, but at some point in the not-too-distant future it will need to be cut down. The alternative is to risk having a 200' tree fall on my house. So, I'm looking for some sort of way to preserve a stump-to-be and just wondering if anybody might have heard of such a thing.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Jeremy Hillary Boob said:


> The tree is still there, but at some point in the not-too-distant future it will need to be cut down. The alternative is to risk having a 200' tree fall on my house. So, I'm looking for some sort of way to preserve a stump-to-be and just wondering if anybody might have heard of such a thing.


A 200' tree? That should be a sight to see.

If you want to keep the stump from rotting, keep it dry.


----------



## Jeremy Hillary Boob PhD (Nov 11, 2008)

handy man88 said:


> A 200' tree? That should be a sight to see.
> 
> If you want to keep the stump from rotting, keep it dry.


There are also some big redwoods (one of which goes thru the middle of our deck), but it's mostly douglas firs near the house. We're sheltered from the wind, so the firs have gotten really large---in other parts of the neighborhood, they often fall down before they get this big. Anyways, I've attached a photo. The second one (looking up) shows the worrisome tree (on the right, leaking sap).


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Another way to look at this is , if you wanted to get rid of the stump, outside of grinding it up, it will take a very long time to rot away, ask some who want to get rid of a stump how hard it is to do, as for the boulder, same thing, unless that boulder rolled down the hill and rested up against the tree, its not going anywhere. You can google how to break up the boulder with non-explosive material, and leave it in place.


----------

